# Rezept: Tüpfelgelbschwanz ab Catacysm



## Saotendo (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon wer herausgefunden wo man das Rezept: Tüpfelgelbschwanz ab Catacysm herbekommt.
Der NPC ist nicht mehr dort wo er mal war. Der Pier in Tanaris ist überschwemmpt und die Hütte ist mit Sand zu geschüttet.

Gruß

Saotendo


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Dezember 2010)

Das scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## Saotendo (11. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Izara (13. Dezember 2010)

Dirges Abgefahrene Chimärorokotletts (keine Ahnung, wie man das nu schreibt) gibts seit Cata auch nicht mehr, weil die Quests weg sind.. Genauso wie auf Alliseite plötzlich viele Rezepte, die man zuvor in Sturmwind kaufen konnte, seit Cata bzw. dem 4.0.3a Patch seelengebunden geworden sind. Waren sie davor nicht -.- Hab allerdings jetzt auch nciht geschaut, ob man die noch kaufen kann, war nur entnervt, weil ich dann zig doppelt hatte wegen AH und nun nicht loswerd (außer an den NPC ^^)


----------



## Grushdak (17. Dezember 2010)

Saotendo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ... hat schon wer herausgefunden wo man das Rezept: Tüpfelgelbschwanz ab Catacysm herbekommt....


Ich meine, das gibt es noch.
Der Händler ist von der Küste direkt nach Gadgetzan geflüchtet, soll so bei 52,26 sein (nordöstlich). 

greetz


----------



## Tulli (3. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich meine, das gibt es noch.
> Der Händler ist von der Küste direkt nach Gadgetzan geflüchtet, soll so bei 52,26 sein (nordöstlich).
> 
> greetz



Also tut mir leid, ich konnte den nirgends finden, auch bei den Koordinaten, die Du angegeben hast nicht... 
Ist das vielleicht wieder so ein NPC, der nur zu einer bestimmten Tageszeit auftaucht oder hast Du Dir das nur ausgedacht?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2011)

er ist weg. vielleicht werden die verloren rezepte später wieder reingepatcht


----------



## Grushdak (5. Januar 2011)

Tulli schrieb:


> Also tut mir leid, ich konnte den nirgends finden, auch bei den Koordinaten, die Du angegeben hast nicht...
> Ist das vielleicht wieder so ein NPC, der nur zu einer bestimmten Tageszeit auftaucht oder hast Du Dir das nur ausgedacht?


Hmm, habe den auch noch nirgends gefunden.
Die geposteten Daten habe ich von der Buffed-WoW-Datenbank.
Demnach ist er umgezogen.
Wahrscheinlich hat er nur nicht die geplante Flucht überlebt ... keine Ahnung , wo der verendet ist. 

greetz


----------

